# Panantukan in Boxing and MMA



## Godzilladude123 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey guys. Just want to share this video my online friend made about panantukan techniques used in professional fighting. Its got some interesting info and some Im a bit skeptical about. But overall, its an informative little video essay.

What are your thoughts on it? I always consider panantukan as one of the martial arts that has a small influence in combat sports, but not that thorough to be used as a base like bjj, muay thai etc. Still, its a good martial art to train to.


----------

